# Naturteich ohne Folie



## Jutta (17. Sep. 2012)

Ich stelle das hier noch einmal rein. Entweder wird es die absolute Lachnummer oder es klappt. 
Die Familie lacht sich jetzt schon kaputt, weil ich täglich wie ein Lehmmonster aus der Kuhle ( ein Teich kann man das noch nicht nennen) steige.


http://up.picr.de/11798357di.jpg

http://up.picr.de/11798333nz.jpg

http://up.picr.de/11798296cg.jpg

http://up.picr.de/11800259tw.jpg

Mit den Verdichten habe ich angefangen , meine Hunde helfen mir dabei.

Ich mache nachher noch mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder - vielleicht sieht man die Lehmaufbaqu arbeiten 

Ich lasse das bis zum nächsten Frühjahr stehen, entweder ich habe es bis dahin geschafft oder ich kauf doch eine Folie

http://up.picr.de/11805569dj.jpg


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturtiech ohne Folie*

Hi

Kann in den Änfängen bestätigen, dass das funktioniert. Bei mir ist auch sehr dichter Lehmboden und dieser war nach dem es mal kräftig geregnet hat sehr dicht und trotz deutlich über 30°C ist der Wasserpegel nur langsam gesunken in 5 Tagen. Zwar war es nur wenig Wasser, verglichen mit einem gefüllten Teich, aber es funktioniert. Dass es auf Dauer dicht ist, wäre mir aber zu riskant. Auch wie es sich in den höher gelegenen Erdschichten verhällt ist ungewiss. Wenn man allerdings eine stetige Wasserquelle hat, die nichts kostet ist das eine gute und günstige alternative zur Folie.
Wenn man sich Zeit lassen will, kann man aber mal abwarten, wie sich die Lehmpfütze über das Jahr hällt.
Bei mir ist die Wiese eher eine Feuchtwiese, da nichts versickern kann. Vielleicht wäre da die Wasserversorgung schon etwas stabil. Jedoch ist es mir zu langwierig und ungewiss da goßartig versuche zu machen, 
Im Gesamten eine gute Idee und viel Erfolg be der Umsetzung.

Grüße Michael


----------



## toco (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturtiech ohne Folie*

Hallo Jutta,

es liegt mir fern, deine Begeisterung zu bremsen. Meine Erfahrungen mit Lehmboden haben mir aber gezeigt, dass seine versiegelnde Wirkung eher begrenzt ist.

Wenn Lehm trocken ist, hält er Wasser ganz gut. Je feuchter (und matschiger) er wird, desto mehr versickert das Wasser - Lehm ist nicht mit Ton zu vergleichen.

Ich befürchte, dass dein Teich nach gewisser Zeit deinen ganzen Garten zu einer Sumpflandschaft werden lässt, spätestens wenn du den Wasserverlust ausgleichst.

Außerdem ist reiner Lehm als Teichsubstrat eher ungeeignet, weil er das Wasser trübt.

Ich würde gleich auf Folie setzen!


----------



## Jutta (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturtiech ohne Folie*

Ich selber bin auch eher skeptisch, aber eben auch experimentierfreudig. Diese Sepp Holzer hat das sehr überzeugend beschrieben und somit will ich es halt mal probieren.

Wenn es nichts werden sollte ist es keine Tragödie - bis dahin hat sich alles fein gesetzt - sicher sind alle Steinchen gefunden und rausgesammelt und dann kommt eben die Folie.
Ich sehe das ganz entspannt.  

Die nächsten Wochen werde ich im Kleckermatsch stampfen , mich tierisch einsauen , auf Regen warten und mit Begeisterung im Regen stehen um zu sehen wie der Teich sich (hoffentlich) füllt:beten

Es gibt doch so viele Parks mit Teichen ohne Folie, die haben den doch auch irgendwie dicht bekommen................


----------



## Michael der 2. (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturtiech ohne Folie*

Hi Jutta

Das stimmt aber diese Teche werden meist ständig mit Frischwasser aus Bächen versorgt. 
Der Teich wird schon bis zu gewissen Grenze dicht. Der Trick besteht einfach darin, dass immer kleinere Teile die etwas größeren Teile darunter verstopfen. Das ganze geht soweit, dass der Untergrund abgedichtet wird und das Wassser kaum versickert. Die Frage ist eben, ob es dir gelingt und ob daraus so ein typischer Teich wird oder nur ein 10m³ großes Loch mit ner 3m³ Füllung. Das befürchte ich zumindest.
Halt uns auf dem laufenden

Grüße


----------



## Jutta (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturtiech ohne Folie*

Ehrlich gesagt befürchte ich das auch  - klar werde ich euch berichten - ist immerhin einen Versuch wert


----------



## Boxerfan (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturtiech ohne Folie*

Hallo, 
Lehm wird als Untergrund nur dicht wenn er mit einem Wackerstampfer oder einer Rüttelplatte verdichtet wird.
Ansonsten gibt es nur Schlamm.20er- 30er Lagen einbauen und verdichten, dabei drauf achten das keine Dichtungsriße entstehen.


----------



## Jutta (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturtiech ohne Folie*



Boxerfan schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Lehm wird als Untergrund nur dicht wenn er mit einem Wackerstampfer oder einer Rüttelplatte verdichtet wird.
> Ansonsten gibt es nur Schlamm.20er- 30er Lagen einbauen und verdichten, dabei drauf achten das keine Dichtungsriße entstehen.



Was sind 20er.-30iger Lagen 
und wie soll ich mit so einem Stampfer seitlich die Wände hochstampfen................


----------



## Jutta (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Bisher haben wir kaum Regen - das heißt, ich weiß noch nicht ob es was wird. Zwar hält das bisschen Wasser unten drin, aber es geht ja auch um die Seitenwände


----------



## Naturfreund (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Also ich habe auch einen Naturteich ohne Folie, denn weil wir Marschboden haben sickert auch kaum Wasser ab (Lehmboden eben). Jedoch ist mein Teich auch ca. 1,90 m tief, also nah am Grundwasser. Natürlich sinkt im Hochsommer der Wasserspiegel etwas ab, aber nie in bedenkliche Bereiche. Freu mich eher immer, wenn etwas weniger Wasser drin ist weil dann die Pflanzen besser zum Vorschein kommen  Am Anfang (2005) war auch nur eine Pfütze in der Grube, dann haben wir etwas dazugelassen und der Rest ist reingeregnet.


----------



## Jutta (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Oh, endlich mal positive Nachrichten, wir sind inzwischen auch bei 1.80 Meter.
Ich warte auf richtige Regengüsse


----------



## maccu (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hey ,
wir haben auch einen Naturteich seit ca 5 Jahren.Unser Boden hier ist sehr Lehmhaltig und hält auch das Wasser.Tiefe haben wir leider nur so 1-1,20  da dann eine sehr harte Schicht aus (keine Ahnung) kommt.Da hat auch der Bagger versagt.Im Sommer verlieren wir ca 20-30 cm Wasser an die umliegenden Umgebung.
Also dein Garten wird kein Sumpfgebiet werden,ist bei uns auch nicht der Fall.
Viel Spass noch im Dreck ;-)


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hi Maccu

Das sieht aber echt gut aus. Diese Naturteiche kommen deutlich besser rüber als die Folien. Aber gibt es nicht wenig Pflanzen, die diese starken Wasserschwankungen überstehen?
Vielleicht hätte ich auch ohne Folie einen Teich anlegen können... Vielleicht beim nächsten mal.
BTW, es gibt auch Lehm so zu kaufen bei den Kiesgruben. Vielleicht ist der noch besser einzuarbeiten wenn der Unterrund fest wird. das fängt bei mir auch ab 1m an. Da sind nur noch große Steine. da kann man nicht mehr viel im Boden wühlen denn dann hat man das "Beste" schon raus gegraben.

Grüße und weiterhin viel Erfolg und Spaß, der Regen kommt ja jetzt


----------



## Naturfreund (29. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Aber gibt es nicht wenig Pflanzen, die diese starken Wasserschwankungen überstehen?



Ich hoffe ich darf darauf auch antworten 

Tatsächlich hatte ich auch schon mal Angst um meine Sumpfplanzen, das sah dann so aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17500

Doch auch das hat ihnen nicht geschadet, es haben sich die kräftigen, robusten Pflanzen durchgesetzt und in den letzten Sommern hat es dann so viel geregnet dass die Sumpfzone nie mehr so trocken fiel. Die robustesten Pflanzen sind bei mir die __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Wasserminze und __ Pfennigkraut. Pfennigkraut und besonders Wasserminze wachsen sogar vom Rand des Teiches weg aufs trockene Land 

Alles was immer im mit den "Füßen" im Wasser stehen sollte, tut das auch: Unter anderem __ Pfeilkraut, __ Hechtkraut (hat aber auch schon Trockenperioden überstanden), __ Schwanenblume und __ Froschlöffel. Pfeilkraut und Froschlöffel sind übrigens für nährstoffreiche Lehmböden sehr zu empfehlen, bei mir wuchert es ganz hervorragend und samt sich in jede Ecke des Teiches selbst aus 

Worüber man sich allerdings bewusst sein sollte, dass man einen Grasbewuchs in die Sumpfzone und Randzone nicht verhindern kann! Das muss man bei einem großen Teich in Kauf nehmen und hoffen dass sich die stärksten Sumpfpflanzen durchsetzen. Bei mir haben die __ Taglilien und der __ Wasserdost, außerdem eine ganze Reihe kleiner irischer __ Schwertlilien leider den Kampf verloren.


----------



## maccu (30. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hey,
hatte auch schon versucht zu Antworten,doch irgendwie hat es nicht geklappt.Bei mir ist es auch so das es den Pflanzen nichts ausgemacht hat.Die sind robuster als man so denkt.
gruss marcus


----------



## Jutta (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Inzwischen hat es ein wenig geregnet - ganz langsam steigt der Wasserpegel., aber es versickert nicht


----------



## Jutta (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Millimeterweise steigt es - aber so wirklich überzeugend ist es nicht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hi Jutta,

viel mehr wird sich wohl auch kaum im Teich halten wenn man sich die Fotos von der Baugrube anschaut. Wenn das Wasser höher als die massive gelbe Lehmschicht steigt läuft es noch schneller weg da die dunkle Mutterbodenschicht durch die ganzen verrotteten Pflanzenreste darin noch sehr sehr  viel durchlässiger als der Lehm ist.

Lehmteiche sind, wie auch schon weiter oben geschrieben wurde, nur dauerhaft wasserführend wenn ein Wasserzulauf besteht. Lehm ist ja ein Ton-Sand-Gemisch und je nach dem wie groß der Sandanteil ist sickert Wasser mehr oder weniger schnell durch (der Rest wird dann bei Trockenzeiten durch den Kapillareffekt rausgezogen. Es muß daher täglich mindestens so viel Wasser von außen nachlaufen wie durch Verdunstung, den Sickerverlust und den Kapillareffekt verloren geht. Ansonsten wird ein Lehmteich schnell zum Wadi

Die oben von Boxerfan angesprochenen 20er-30er Lagen bezieht sich auf die Dicke von Tonziegeln. Mit denen wird ein ausgehobener Teich 2-schichtig und überlappend ausgelegt und dann wird die 50-60cm dicke feuchte Schicht mit einem Frosch auf 20-30cm zusammengstampft (verdichtet). Erst dadurch entsteht ne wasserundurchlässige Schicht


----------



## Jutta (21. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Ich denke auch, dass ich nicht wirklich Erfolg habe, aber egal - ich lasse das über den Winter stehen und nächstes Frühjahr werden ich dann eben Folie reinlegen. Was soll´s -. einen Versuch ist es Wert


----------



## Jutta (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

So langsam füllt es sich, mit Optimismus bleibe ich dran


----------



## DbSam (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hallo Jutta,


ehrlich???
Sieht im Moment ein bißchen aus wie eine verwaiste Winterbaustelle...    *duckundweg*

Nee, ich drück Dir die Daumen. (Aber hätte Bedenken vor den warmen (oder besser: trockenen) Monaten...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## lotta (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

hallo jutta, 
ich hoffe mit dir, vielleicht wird es ja doch noch.
ich drücke dir die daumen
liebe grüße sabine


----------



## Jutta (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Ich sehe es locker - entweder es *wird* - oder es *wird* Folie reingelegt


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Na also. Es füllt sich doch. Jetzt kannst du endlich mal beobachten, wo sich der Wasserspiegel einpendelt.
Wenn du nen angebrachten Wasserstand erreichst, kannst du für den Sommer ja auch Schattenpflanzen einbringen und rund herum setzen. Vielleicht ist ja auch das Umland mit so formbar, dass im Sommer sich das Wasser von außen im Teich sammelt. Vielleicht ein paar unauffällige Kanäle zum Teich. Ist so ne Idee von mir, ob die umsetzbar ist kannst nur du wissen. Immerhin plant man ja den Teich und der Garten soll ja auch noch Garten bleiben. Und unsere Sommer sind ja nicht die heißesten und trockensten. Etwas Regen kommt immer, obwohl dieses Jahr schon lange trocken war ohne zwischenzeitige Regenfälle

Ich wünsche weiterhin viel erfolg, Michael


----------



## Jutta (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Ich mache immer Fotos von der gleichen Stelle.
Im Moment ist eh die feuchte Jahreszeit, da passiert nicht viel, nächstes Jahr wird spannender.
Mir bringt es Spaß das ganze zu beobachten


----------



## Boxerfan (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



Jutta schrieb:


> Ich sehe es locker - entweder es *wird* - oder es *wird* Folie reingelegt


Auf jeden Fall "wird"


----------



## Jutta (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Da bin ich mal wieder.
Der Wasserstand steigt langsam an - mal sehen was der Sommer dem Wasserstand abverlangt.........

Der Frühling ist da und das Wasser blüht - war aber klar bei dem lehmigen Boden.
Nun möchte ich viele Pflanzen besorgen, damit die Pflanzen die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Welche Pflanzen wären hier die Richtigen?
Ich wollte einige Krebsscheren einsetzen und überlege was sonst noch sinnvoll wäre.

__ Wasserläufer und schwarze Mückenlarven sind schon mal da


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hallo,

vor allem wohl Unterwasserpflanzen, denn die ziehen am meisten Nährstoffe und machen den Algen Konkurrenz.

Als da wären: __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut, __ Laichkraut, __ Wasserfeder, __ Papageienfeder, Nadelsimse. Welche davon allerdings evtl. Probleme mit dem Lehmwasser  bekommt, kann ich nicht beurteilen ...

Ich würde mal mit Wasserpest und Hornkraut starten.


----------



## Blue2002 (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Mein Grundstück besteht auch aus Lehmboden. Hatte mir damals auch überlegt, den Teich ohne Folie anzulegen - mich letztendlich aber nicht getraut.
Bin neugierig wie es bei Dir weitergeht


----------



## Jutta (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



Blue2002 schrieb:


> Mein Grundstück besteht auch aus Lehmboden. Hatte mir damals auch überlegt, den Teich ohne Folie anzulegen - mich letztendlich aber nicht getraut.
> Bin neugierig wie es bei Dir weitergeht



Auf alle Fälle ist der Wasserspiegel inzwischen gute 10 cm höher geworden wo das Wasser nicht mehr absickert.

Danke für die Tips - hat jemand von euch diese Pflanzen zu verkaufen? Ich kaufe lieber aus intakten Teichen anstatt im Geschäft.


----------



## Digicat (20. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Servus Jutta

Wieder ein Naturteich-Fan 

Das Wasser ist ja ständig im steigen begriffen.
Hast du im Teich herum gewühlt.
Mich wundert das trübe Wasser. 
Das kann doch nicht nur durch den Regen so aufgewühlt sein ?

Sollte sich der Lehmanteil nicht am Grund absetzen ?

Falls das auf Dauer so sein sollte, würde mir das nicht behagen.

Sehen wirst da nicht viele Pflanzen.
Gerade mal die Uferbepflanzung, aber UW-Pflanzen wirst du nicht viele sehen.

Wie geht's denn jetzt weiter ?


----------



## Jutta (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Das Wasser ist in der Tat ständig so trübe, weil bei Regen sofort Grund mit abgetragen wird.
Ständig lege ich Steine und versuche zu bepflanzen, aber noch genügt es nicht.
Ich habe jemanden kennen gelernt, der ebenfalls einen Naturteich angelegt hat. Er erzählte mir, dass der Teich 5 Jahre gebraucht hat, bis er stabil das Wasser gehalten hat. Ich habe Zeit - soll er sich in Ruhe verdichten.

Im Moment möchte ich Unterwasserpflanzen einsetzen damit auch der Grund stabiler wird.Die kleinen Pflänzchen habe ich von einem natürlichen Gewässer gemopst.
Wenn es wärmer wird wollte ich einmal das Wasser abpumpen und den Schlick rausholen.
Die Umrandung kann ich in Ruhe anlegen und einiges kommt auch schon - Natur braucht eben seine Zeit.


----------



## Jutta (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hier sind die letzten Bilder  - um noch einmal alles richtig abzudichten wollte ich den Teich leerpumpen und noch einmal den Schlick hochholen und an den Seiten verteilen.
Was meint ihr? Oder soll ich ihn einfach liegen lassen und warten


----------



## Michael der 2. (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hi

Ich würde alles so lassen. Ich schätze, dass das Trübe winzigste Lehmanteile und feinster Sand sind, der bei dir sehr wahrscheinlich von außen vom Uferbereich durch Regen in den Teich gespült wird. Das kann bei dir nur zum Vorteil sein. Wenn Wasser entweicht (mittlerweile ja schon ziemlich langsam) nimmt es diese mit und die winzigen 'Undichtigkeiten werden immer weiter verstopft. Soweit mal die Theorie. In der Praxis wird das natürlich nie 100% dicht, aber offensichtlich schon mal dicht genug. Abwarten, wenn der Sommer kommt. Kapilarwirkung zieht natürlich zusätzlich Wasser am Ufer raus und verdunstet. Wie sich das alles bei 35°C und zweiwöchiger Regenpause auswirkt, bleibt abzuwarten. Aber dafür hast du es ja gemacht.
Bei mir kommen schon etwas Algen. Hauptsächlich Fadenalgen, das könnte bei dir evtl auch schon so weit sein, sodass das Wasser auch davon noch getrübt werden könnte. Ist aber so, da kann man nur hier allgemein bekannten Tricks versuchen.

Also ich würde mal abwarten. Braucht natürlich auf diesem Weg lange Zeit.

Wo soll denn der entgültige Wasserstand sein?

Grüße


----------



## Jutta (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Der Wasserstand ist so wie auf dem Eisflächenbild erwünscht - auf dem 2. Bild sieht man wie weit er abgesackt ist.
Erst mal lassen gefällt mir auch ganz gut - ist weniger Arbeit


----------



## Jutta (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

















Ein schöner __ Froschlöffel ziert den Teich (danke Torsten) und seit ein paar Tagen sind da so komische schwarze __ Käfer...............???


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (17. Mai 2013)

Bei den Käfern auf dem Bild würde ich auch verpuppte Stechmückenlarven tippen. In Deinem Interesse hoffe ich, dass ich mich irre ... ;-)


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Jutta (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Insektenpuppen haben keine Beine und rudern nicht durch die das Wasser , also habe ich im Internet gesucht.

Beim googlen habe ich die Burschen gefunden - Wasserwanzen sind das wahrscheinlich


----------



## lollo (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hallo,

also, wenn das __ Rückenschwimmer sind, hast du da ja eine Menge von. 
Klick hier.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (18. Mai 2013)

Sorry, aber die vielen kleinen schwarzen auf dem ersten Bild sind zu 99% Stechmückenpuppen und keine __ Rückenschwimmer. 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Jutta (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Ne keine __ Rückenschwimmer, die sind winzig

Hier ist die Beschreibung
LINK


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hallo Jutta,

das Foto, dass Du rausgesucht hattest, sind diese hier:
http://tierdoku.com/index.php?title=Ilyocoris_cimicoides
Die sind aber nicht winzig, sondern bis zu 1,5 cm lang!
Versuch doch mal einen rauszuangeln und selbst ein vernünftiges Foto zu machen.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hallo Rainer,
da stimme ich Dir zu. Auch wenn ich an meinem Teich ohne Fische keine Probleme mit Mückenlarven hatte. Dort gab es z. B. immer ausreichend __ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven  und __ Gelbrandkäfer, denen diese sehr gut geschmeckt haben. 
Ich würde bei Deinem Teich doch Folie reinlegen, soll er nicht dauerhaft einen niedrigen Wasserstand haben. Die Erde in tieferen Schichten sieht bei Dir in der Tat sehr tonhaltig aus. Wie schon oben geschrieben, ist Lehm ein Ton-Sand-Gemisch, das bei zu großem Sandgehalt zu wasserdurchlässig ist. Die oberste Erdschicht ist jedoch humos, und damit immer wasserdurchlässig (siehe auch unter "Kapillarsperre", ein zweiter Punkt contra Tonteiche).
Die Trübe wird automatisch verschwinden, wenn Dein Teich ausreichend bewachsen ist.


----------



## Gurul (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hallo Rainer, hast du denn inzwischen eine Entscheidung getroffen, ob du dich doch für eine Folie entscheidest?


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



Gurul schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer, hast du denn inzwischen eine Entscheidung getroffen, ob du dich doch für eine Folie entscheidest?



Ähm - da liegt wohl eine Verwechslung vor 
Ich - Rainer - habe das Thema nicht eröffnet und habe bereits einen naturnahen Teich MIT Folie ...


----------



## Jutta (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



Gurul schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer, hast du denn inzwischen eine Entscheidung getroffen, ob du dich doch für eine Folie entscheidest?



Aber ich habe bisher noch Geduld - bisher bleibt der Teich wie er ist. Mal sehen wie es wird


----------



## Jutta (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*






Mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht. Das Wasser steht und fällt mit den Regenfällen, eben wie in der Natur.
Diese Woche sind über 30° angesagt - der Härtetest kommt im Sommer  - mal sehen was kommt...


----------



## Michael der 2. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hi Jutta

Sieht doch schon mal sehr gut aus. Bin gespannt, wie sich das Projekt entwickelt. Würde mich noch interessieren, wie die maximalen Wasserstände sind...
Wegen der Überwinterung der Tiere. Im Herbst wird der Pegel sicherlich wieder ansteigen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Jutta (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Gute Idee,
ich muss mal so einen Stock mit einem Stein zusammenknoten und den dann als Maß im Wasser stehen lassen. An der tiefsten Stelle klar...


----------



## kaddiey (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Sieht schon sehr gut aus, finde ich! Mit den Pflanzen rundherum wirkt es auch wirklich wie ein richtiger Teich. 
Lg


----------



## Jutta (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Durch die Pflanzen drum herum, stört es mich auch nicht, dass der Wasserstand steigt und sinkt. Das __ Schilf ist angewachsen und fängt an Ableger zu produzieren. 5 Krebsscheren habe ich reingelegt und nun heißt es einfach die Natur lassen.
Noch hatten wir keine Hitzewelle, die den Teich testet - aber mal sehen........kommt schon noch


----------



## Jutta (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

So sieht es heute aus. Hitzewelle ist aber der Teich bleibt erhalten.
Die Teichrose kommt und der __ Froschbiss will blühen. Ich bin echt zufrieden


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Sieht wirklich gar nicht so schlecht aus - nur schade, dass das Wasser wohl so lehmig-trüb bleiben wird


----------



## Jutta (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gar nicht so schlecht aus - nur schade, dass das Wasser wohl so lehmig-trüb bleiben wird



Das hast du Recht, aber das stört mich nicht wirklich. Ich will ja eh keine Fische , was sich ansiedelt - siedelt sich eben an.


----------



## willi1954 (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



Jutta schrieb:


> So sieht es heute aus. Hitzewelle ist aber der Teich bleibt erhalten.
> Die Teichrose kommt und *der  Froschbiss will blühen*. Ich bin echt zufrieden



Hallo, wo in deinem Teich siehst du *Froschbiss* ?
Ich sehe da nur __ Froschlöffel.

LG Willi


----------



## lotta (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hallo Jutta, 
ich finde deinen "Naturteichversuch" echt klasse und wünsche dir weiterhin viel Erfolg.
Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und die Schwebeteilchen setzen sich noch ein wenig ab.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hi Leute

Nach der ersten Hitzewelle und den darauffolgenden Unwettern wurde bei mir aus dem lehmhaltigen Sand am Ufer auch wieder etwas Lehm ins Wasser gespült. Bei gewöhnlichem Regen, war das nur zu Beginn der Fall. Glücklicherweise legte sich das nach drei Tagen wieder. Da Das Ufer von Jutta noch relativ jung bewachsen ist liegt hier auch viel lehmhaltiges Erdreich, welches bei Regen seine feinen Lehmteilchen ins Wasser abgibt. 
Ich denke mit zunehmendem Pflanzenbewuchs, der sich wohl unvermeidlich  einstellen wird, wird auch immer weniger freies Ufer zu sehen sein. Denke, dass sich das Trübe Wasser in den Jahren wieder legen wird, bzw abschwächt, wenn der Großteil eingespült worden ist.
Entwickelt sich doch gut, dein Teich...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Jutta (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



willi1954 schrieb:


> Hallo, wo in deinem Teich siehst du * Froschbiss* ?
> Ich sehe da nur __ Froschlöffel.
> 
> LG Willi



Moin Willi,

hast ja Recht, ich habe mich einfach nur verschrieben - aber wenn ich schon dabei bin, Froschbiss hätte ich auch gerne in meinem Teich. Hättest du welchen für mich???


----------



## Jutta (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Der "__ Froschlöffel" blüht


----------



## Jutta (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

So nach und nach siedeln sich die ersten Teichbewohner an. Im Wasser bewegt sich ein winzig kleiner Molch, bzw  ich habe nur einen sehen können und keine Kamera in der Hand.

Die Hitzewelle hat der Teich erstaunlich gut überstanden. Zwar ist der Wasserstand ordentlich gesunken, aber es war immer noch recht viel Wasser drin.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Servus Jutta

Ich freue mich mit Dir das sich Getier ansiedelt 

Es werden noch viel mehr Bewohner werden ...


----------



## Jutta (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Meine Seerose blüht und auch sonst hält sich meine kleine Biopfütze sehr gut. Trotz langer Trockenzeit


----------



## Auslogge 89 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Na das sieht doch richtig gut aus 

Haste schonmal geguckt wegen der Wassertiefe?


----------



## Jutta (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



Auslogge 89 schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch richtig gut aus
> 
> Haste schonmal geguckt wegen der Wassertiefe?



1,60 an der tiefsten Stelle


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Aug. 2013)

Das ist ja toll - freut mich wirklich für Dich!


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Jutta (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Ich möchte nun noch die Uferbepflanzung verbessern, was eignet sich da .
Der Wasserstand variiert sehr und somit brauche ich Pflanzen, die mit trockenen und nassen Füßen leben können


----------



## Auslogge 89 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

__ Pfennigkraut würde sich anbieten, das Zeugs wächst aber dann wie Unkraut. Sieht aber schön aus mit den gelben Blüten und bildet schön dichte Teppiche..
Solltest ab nem gewissen Zeitpunkt dann aber dahinter bleiben mit Eindämmen, sonst haste bald nichts anderes mehr im Garten..


----------



## einfachichKO (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

Hallo Jutta,

Deine kleine Biopfütze macht sich doch schon ganz gut, das dauert bis die Natur einwächst, unter Umständen Jahrzehnte.
Als Freundin von Naturnahen Teichen dürfte Dich das bestimmt interesssieren, habe ich gestern auf einem Spaziergang entdeckt, schau mal hier


----------



## Jutta (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

So Naturteiche haben schon einen besonderen Reiz - so langsam wird unser aber auch


----------



## Jutta (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*



einfachichKO schrieb:


> Hallo Jutta,
> 
> Deine kleine Biopfütze macht sich doch schon ganz gut, das dauert bis die Natur einwächst, unter Umständen Jahrzehnte.
> Als Freundin von Naturnahen Teichen dürfte Dich das bestimmt interesssieren, habe ich gestern auf einem Spaziergang entdeckt, schau mal hier



Hast du den Teich selber angelegt, oder ist der natürlich gewachsen?


----------



## einfachichKO (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Naturteich ohne Folie*

HAllo Jutta,
nein den hab ich nicht angelegt, hier im Text hab ich was dazu [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]geschrieben[/URL]


----------



## Jutta (17. Mai 2014)

Oha, da war ich lange nicht mehr da - nun wirds Zeit.
Also der Teich ist bisher noch nie ausgetrocknet - mal ist weniger drin mal eben mehr.





Die Ränder sind inzwischen voll bewachsen und es ist inzwischen auch nicht mehr trübe


----------



## Jutta (17. Mai 2014)

Das __ Schilf ist eindeutig angewachsen und wächst schön um den Teich herum. Was mich aber besonders verwundert sind jede menge Fische




Ich habe niemals Fische eingesetzt und nun wimmelt es nur so von den Burschen und nun die Krönung - im Teich haben sich weitere nicht ganz so beliebte Gäste eingefunden





Wie man unwschwer erkennen kann, der Teich lebt


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (19. Mai 2014)

Ich finde das richtig klasse! Aus mehreren Gründen: Uferrandbepflanzung, Foliensichtbarkeit, Saugwirkung etc. - damit musst(est) Du Dich gar nicht befassen - sei froh!  Natürlicher (oder eben naturnaher - hier würde ich aber doch von Naturteich und nicht naturnahem Teich sprechen) geht eigentlich nicht. Auch, was die Flora und Fauna betrifft. Der Satz „Die Natur findet immer einen Weg“ lässt sich hier an diesem kleinen Biotop doch schon wunderbar beweisen. Es sind Tiere (Fische!!) von ganz alleine gekommen, Pflanze sowieso. Ich finde es wirklich toll - umso mehr, als es ja vorher nicht klar war, was daraus wird bzw. wie es sich entwickelt. 
Chapeau!


----------



## Kamilah (19. Mai 2014)

Sieht wirklich super aus, gefällt mir!
Ich hatte hier ja auch kurzzeitig überlegt, ob wir eher einen Naturteich ohne Folie bauen. Da ich hier eine Mergelschicht im Boden habe, die so gut wie wasserdicht ist, hätte das bestimmt auch funktioniert. Aber da der Boden hier eh schon permanent nass ist, weil das Wasser eben nicht versickert, war uns das doch etwas zu gefährlich. Nicht, dass uns dann alles permanent matschig ist. Und der Teich geht bei uns dann direkt bis an die Terrasse, da ist uns das Risiko einfach zu groß.
Und: Die Mergelschicht liegt in nur 20cm - 40cm tiefe (die läuft schräg abfallend zum Nachbargrundstück), also eigentlich zu flach.
Aber sollte ich mal die Möglichkeit haben, wäre ein "Zweitteich" als reiner Naturteich auch noch etwas, was mir gefallen könnte


----------



## Jutta (7. Juni 2014)

Im Moment bin ich mal wieder am werkeln. Ich befestige die Seiten ein wenig mit Steinen, damit nicht soviel Grünzeug reinwächst.
Das Wasser ist jetzt wieder trübe, weil ich immer den losen Lehm raus hole, um die Steine zu befestigen, aber das wird wieder


----------



## Jutta (7. Juni 2014)

[/IMG]


----------



## Jutta (8. Juni 2014)

Heute bin ich endlich fertig geworden.Hier fühlen sich hoffentlich auch __ Eidechsen und anderes Getier wohl


----------



## SKIPPI (8. Juni 2014)

Jutta, das ist ja echt der Oberhammer! Einfach klasse was du da gebaut hast! 
Und Hut ab vor so viel Frauenpower!


----------



## Jutta (8. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Jutta, das ist ja echt der Oberhammer! Einfach klasse was du da gebaut hast!
> Und Hut ab vor so viel Frauenpower!



Danke


----------



## Brittami (9. Juni 2014)

Absolut klasse! Habe soeben den gesamten Thread "eingesaugt". Das könnte ich mal im hinteren Gartenteil versuchen, wenn mir mein 140 Liter-Plastikwännchen zu klein geworden ist. 
Aber: Fische. Von alleine. Wie? Geht? Das?

LG
Britta


----------



## Jutta (9. Juni 2014)

Brittami schrieb:


> Absolut klasse! Habe soeben den gesamten Thread "eingesaugt". Das könnte ich mal im hinteren Gartenteil versuchen, wenn mir mein 140 Liter-Plastikwännchen zu klein geworden ist.
> Aber: Fische. Von alleine. Wie? Geht? Das?
> 
> LG
> Britta


Ich vermute, dass ich mir mit Pflanzen Laich eingeschleppt habe, ein Wasservogel mal Rast gemacht hat und vielleicht im Gefieder etwas hatte. Auf alle Fälle sind da viele winzige Fische drin. Da ich nicht füttere und auch keine Pumpe dran habe, bin ich mal gespannt was überlebt.
Ein paar der Fische habe ich mal in ein Aquarium gesetzt


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jutta

Ist wirklich sehr schön geworden. Denke schon, dass es funktioniert und der Rand nicht mehr so zuwächst.
Kannst wirklich stolz sein, auf dein Teich, den du mit so viel Mühe gebaut hast.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Jutta (9. Juni 2014)

Ich sitze echt davor und freue mich - bin begeistert wenn neue Anwohner einziehen und hoffe, dass es auch weiterhin funktioniert.


----------



## Michael der 2. (9. Juni 2014)

Ja,

ist manchmal besser als TV, (da kommt mittlerweile eh nur noch MÜLL) und sicher funktioniert es. Wasser bleibt drin, Pflanzen wachsen, Fische überleben. Was soll da noch passieren. Es könnte natürlich sein, dass die Fische irgendwann mal größer werden und den Teich etwas aufräumen...
Vielleicht die Zwischenräume der Steine mit __ Pfennigkraut bepflanzen oder ein anderer __ Bodendecker für den Teichrand.
Ich muss leider feststellen, dass Gras in Zwischenräumen zwar zuerst schwach und begrenzt wächst, es hat aber irgendwann die Tendenz ab einer gewissen Wuchsdichte unten zuerst niederliegend und dann aufrecht zu wachsen. Klar wird es auf den Steinen nicht verwurzeln können, aber ganz ohne Arbeit geht es mit der Zeit wohl nicht.
Noch sind die Zwischenräume kahl, ein Bepflanzen ist nicht so schwer und das Gras ist noch niedergeschlagen und kann sich noch nicht durchsetzen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Jutta (9. Juni 2014)

Gras stört mich nicht,. das kann ich mit der Motorsense kürzen, aber __ Pfennigkraut hole ich mir, und einige andere schöne __ Bodendecker - eine bunte Randbefpflanzung sieht sicher toll aus


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2014)

Oder diese __ Nelke hier:






LG Rene


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Juni 2014)

Jutta schrieb:


> Ein paar der Fische habe ich mal in ein Aquarium gesetzt


Hast du mal ein Foto?


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jutta,
ich lese gern bei Dir mit, das macht richtig Spaß! Dein Teichrand bettelt ja geradezu um viele selten gewordene und schöne Pflanzen!
Neben dem __ Pfennigkraut macht sich bestimmt auch __ Günsel (Ajuga) gut, Frauenmantel (Alchemilla), viele __ Seggen (Carex) kommen damit auch gut klar. In Richtung __ Sauergräser könnte man wohl fast alles empfehlen, was es gibt (Wollgräser, Schoenoplectus, ...). Mir gefällt auch der __ Wasserdost (Eupatorium), der seinen Namen wohl deshalb hat, weil er während seiner Blüte im Sommer die Schmetterlinge anzieht. __ Mädesüß (Filipendula) kommt in feuchten Wiesen bei uns vor, und gefällt mir auch sehr - erinnert ein wenig an Waldgeißbart & Co, wenn man so etwas im Schattengarten hat.
Hostas sind eine weitere Idde für feuchtigkeitsliebende große Stauden, Waldmeister als kleine. __ Lobelien und "Weideriche" (Lysimachia - dazu gehört ja auch das bewußte Pfennigkraut am Teich, Lythrum) passen.
Damit will ich es bewenden lassen. Bei NG oder Werner findet man ausreichend Vertreter davon, und noch viele interessante mehr.


----------



## Jutta (8. Juli 2014)

So sieht mein Teich heute aus


----------



## Jutta (8. Juli 2014)

Heute sieht mein Teich schon richtig super aus


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2014)

Sehr schön Jutta ...

Schade das du die Bilder nicht hier hochlädst


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2014)

Es gibt doch telepatische Gedankenübertragung
Während ich mir deine Links angesehen habe .... hast du die Bilder hochgeladen


----------



## lotta (8. Juli 2014)

Jutta,
das ist richtig toll geworden,
klasse dass du durchgehalten hast


----------



## Jutta (9. Juli 2014)

Ich danke euch - Inzwischen kann ich jeden tag genießen und mich freuen.
Wenn es sehr lange trocken ist, sinkt der Wasserstand ganz schön ab, aber wir wurden noch nie "trocken" gelegt.
Jetzt regnet es wieder, das steigt der Stand stetig. Die Steine haben mir gefehlt, das rundet alles ab. Regelmäßig hole ich den runtergerutschten Lehm hoch und matsche ihn an die Seiten, damit die Steine gefestigt bleiben.
Die winzigen Fische, die ich fotografiert habe sind verschwunden, die im Aquarium ebenfalls, aber ich konnte einen größeren Fisch sehen - keine Ahnung was das für einer war.
Länglich war er mit und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Schwanzflosse rötlich war.
Vielleicht zeigt sich der Bursche mal zum Fotoshooting


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (9. Juli 2014)

einfach schön !


----------

